# Recommed a Dentist



## CPAMG (20 Jun 2005)

*Recommend a Dentist*

Hi 

Can anyone recommed a reasonably priced dentist in the Dublin area. 

I've carried out a search of previous posts but I can't find this info.

Any help greatly appreciated as I need to get an extraction ASAP.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2005)

Have you tried the ?


----------



## CPAMG (20 Jun 2005)

Hi Clubman

Yeah, I brought up 2 pages of results but the best I could find were one or two recommendations of dentists that were good but a bit pricey.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2005)

Fair enough - I wasn't sure what was in there myself.

Don't forget that your PRSI (if applicable) may cover some or all of the cost of some treatments.

Of course there may be some correlation between price and quality of service...


----------



## Janet (20 Jun 2005)

I've found Dr Gaffney in the IFSC medical centre good.  He's there on mon., wed. and fri. and has a surgery somewhere in Foxrock I think the other days.  Don't have the phone number to hand but you'll get it in the phone book.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2005)

I had a work related medical in the _IFSC Medical Centre _recently and I heard the receptionist apologising to some callers because their number had changed but the website hadn't been updated - just in case!


----------



## Dunners (21 Jun 2005)

Miriam Kenny in Donnybrook is a great dentist and reasonably priced.  Don't forget to investigate whether you're eligible for PRSI reductions and/or VHI / BUPA claims....


----------



## CPAMG (21 Jun 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

I don't think I'm eligible for PRSI contribution as I'm over 25 but I have only 206 contributions to date.  Also, I'm with Vivas health insurance and I think they only cover 
Emergency Dental treatment.

I attended the IFSC Med centre a few months ago for a doctors appointment and I was extremely dissapointed with the service I received.  I swore I would never go back there again.  But as I'm working quite close I might give the dentist there a go.

Thanks agian.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2005)

CPAMG said:
			
		

> I attended the IFSC Med centre a few months ago for a doctors appointment and I was extremely dissapointed with the service I received.



I was disappointed with the toilet/bathroom in the place. It was filthy, disgustingly smelly (strong smell of stale sweat) and had no ventilation at all that I could see which I would have thought was in breach of health and safety and/or building regulations. Ugh....


----------



## Janet (21 Jun 2005)

Remember there are two medical centres in the IFSC.  Custom House medical is the one on top of Spar and IFSC medical is the one at the back of Jury's/beside Jury's car park.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2005)

Oh right - it was the one at the _Spar _that I was referring to.


----------

